# New Start for old betta tank



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

to make things short, setting up the betta tank again, old tank started leaking so its gone and another 10g is being setup, got it cleaned up and in the house with the 2 peices of driftwood for that tank heres a few pics so far not much work yet but work in progress


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Love the wood and how it's set up! The Betta will love swimming through it! (Where's he staying for now?)


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

in the cube for now, and he dont like it at all


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Is that wood already soaked? That is at least 2 weeks worth of soaking to get it to sink right. Clear the tub, lol.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

its in the spare bathroom tub right now soaking, its doing pretty good, plus its a tight fit so its kinda wedged in


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Very pretty wood! I want to go ISO my own down by a local creek, and of course when the weather got nice again my daughter got sick, now shes better and ready to go back to school and it's rainy and I don't want to take the baby out in it. Ugh


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thats going to look great!


----------



## xteenagedirtbag (Nov 25, 2011)

looking good so far


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Rob, you need to update this. like NOW.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

I like that wood, your betta will definetly love it


----------

